# Will a passive subwoofer converted to active sound horrible?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

If I found a passive subwoofer that has a good driver, and I get an amplifier plate or external or whatever, will it sound horrible? Or I guess I'm asking, is it possible for the converted sub to sound good for movies?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably need a bit more info, how big is the enclosure and driver. What is the rated power handling?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

We need to know the make and model of the sub so a proper amp recommendation can be made.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, Sorry. Mine was more hypothetical. I thought I'd go find some used stuff and try my hand at it, but if the sub was going to sound wretched no matter what, I didn't want to bother.

Short answer. I don't know because I haven't found anything.

Any thoughts on what might be decent and what to look for?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

More often than not passive subs are geared more to car audio unless its a DIY sub that was built specifically for home theater. Car audio subs normally are designed to push frequencies from 30-200Hz in a small space great for music not so good for movies. 
What is your budget? are you thinking DIY or something already made?


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I remember having a HT sub back in the day that was passive.

My budget is $300. I've read all the howtos. I don't have the tools. I thought maybe I could "cheat" with an old HT sub that was passive.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$300 for the sub and an amp? thats a tough one. Not sure you can get anything decent in that price range. How big is your room?

Edit, you might be best off getting one of these HSU STF-2 subs and its on sale!


----------

